# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  عدت اليكم احبتي

## امير الصمت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى كل الاصدقاء والحبايب اطمنكم اني  الان بخير والحمد لله واقول لكم اشتقت لكم وتوحشتكم غاية الوحشية 
والشوق كان    دائماً يدفعني للعودة,,,,,, لكن ظروف العمال ومشاكل الحياة  لا تسمح لي ان اكون بينكم  فالفترة الماضية ’سامحوني على القصو وسامحوني على الغياب المتكرر و كلي امل ان تكون عودتي تبعث السرور لدى الجميع  و أتمنى أن تكونو باطيب حال 
تحياتى احباتى

----------


## mohamed73

مرحبا  بعودتك اخي حسين حبيت ان اكون اول المهنئين بعودتك للمنتدى مرة أخرى ونحن في انتظار ما يجود به قلمك  لكي تقدم لنا المزيد والمزيد من مواضيعك القيمة و  المتميزة

----------


## امير الصمت

اهلا بمروركم الجميل اخى الغالى محمد  ان شاء الله واتمنى ان اكون مرة اخرة عند حسن الضن   تحياتي لك  ولكل الاحبة

----------


## GSM-AYA

ما يهمني أكثر من الماضي هو المستقبل، حيث أني أنوي العيش فيه     لا تكافح من أجل النجاح، بل كافح من أجل القيمة

----------


## kojyy

حمدلله على السلامة نور المنتدى بوجودك

----------


## امير الصمت

> حمدلله على السلامة نور المنتدى بوجودك

 بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب والمنتدى منور بتوجدكم,,,,تحياتى

----------

